

Netflix is shutting down its public API today - donohoe
https://gigaom.com/2014/11/14/netflix-is-shutting-down-its-public-api-today/

======
mikeyouse
Netflix's in-built search is astoundingly terrible. I'm sure it's been A/B
tested to hell and back, and I'm sure my elderly parents appreciate the giant
tiles, but for 'power watchers' it's catastrophic. I would literally pay 50%
more per month if they would provide me the ability to filter search results
to eliminate movies I've seen, movies with less than 2-stars, and to add a
search-by-year feature.

Instantwatcher.com provides much of this functionality so I hope this API
change doesn't force them out of business.

------
Someone1234
This seems like a really short-sighted move on Netflix's part. Most of the API
users were effectively free advertisers for their service, and it seems slight
arrogant for them to assume that their currently strong market position won't
ever change or that they won't need the support of third parties.

I'm glad 'Can I Stream It' survived. That is just the type of service which
makes great use of Netflix's API and would be "impossible" to create today
(you'd need to scrape Netflix's entire site).

------
kolev
Netflix' value proposition is constantly dropping. Now, that the API is gone,
I'm not sure how would I go around their stupid limitation of 500 titles and
the inability to slice and dice my queue by genre and so on. Still don't
understand why I see other profiles' viewing activity as mine, too. Anyway, I
really wish they hire UX experts and finally get rid of the "bug" that starts
showing a movie when I want to see its deets.

